#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Rede cabeada perdendo pacotes

## labrbomfim

Geralmente, durante a madrugada, minha rede começa a perder pacotes, clientes desconectam do nata e não associam às suas vlans. Acontece geralmente na madrugada, com o frio mas, já aconteceu durante o tempo quente também. Só volta se reiniciar a energia da rede, volta todo mundo normal. Meu sistema é assim... um transformador 220/110, um retificador CA/CC injetando 160 VDC, switches Intelbras SF800Q+ com suas fontes originais. Minha rede funcionava redondinha mas, de uma hora para outra, todas começaram a ficar assim. Já troquei cabo, conector, switch e não resolve. Uso cabos MPT interno/externo e dupla capa e, utilizei estes cabos em outros locais e não tive problemas.

----------


## MichelGoulart

Ac

----------


## emiliano

Algumas coisas que podem ser :

Tem muito swite numa perna em sequencia 
Tem cabo que passa de 100 metros em algum ponto de swite pra swite
Quando tem muito calor ou muito frio , as pontas dos RJ se comportam diferente, é como se a onde de energia que chega na ponta do RJ dilatasse e faz com que o rj se afaste da conexão , entao o correto é prender o RJ no PD da Volt , de maneira que ele nao se mecha nem um milimetro.

----------


## MichelGoulart

Mas amigo,se tivesse mas de 100 metros nos lances de switch pra switch não iria perde pacotes sempre,até msm em horário de pico?caria bem mas não?mas como no caso do amigo relato,apenas da de madrugada e quanto a temperatura muda.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Não sou a favor de usar acimas dos 48V nas PoEs mas acho que a falha pode estar justamente por ter os cabos com comprimentos justos demais, minha rede particular e dos demais provedores(pagam locação) possuem uma boa folga. Vibração é coisa séria e ela existe até onde menos se espera.

----------


## labrbomfim

Minhas rotas possuem no máximo 20 switches e, o fato ocorre em rotas com 8 switches apenas; no máximo 70m de distância, vou retirar o sistema de POE e deixar somente dados nos rj's, pode ser uma alternativa.





> Algumas coisas que podem ser :
> 
> Tem muito swite numa perna em sequencia 
> Tem cabo que passa de 100 metros em algum ponto de swite pra swite
> Quando tem muito calor ou muito frio , as pontas dos RJ se comportam diferente, é como se a onde de energia que chega na ponta do RJ dilatasse e faz com que o rj se afaste da conexão , entao o correto é prender o RJ no PD da Volt , de maneira que ele nao se mecha nem um milimetro.

----------


## labrbomfim

Este fato ocorre em rotas com PDs ou com os switches adaptados com POE e, não sei o que queria dizer com "pagam locação" mas, temos SCM, autorização de compartilhamento; temos uma parte da rede em fibra já, estamos migrando mas, como falei, este problema começou a aparecer do nada e em todas as rotas e não dá para montar a fibra da noite por dia e, muito menos migrar quase 1000 clientes para a fibra assim, num estalo de dedos.

----------


## alexrock

Eu faria o seguinte: colocaria rb750 em pontos estratégicos para monitorar e chegar a raiz do problema. Zicas em camada 2 é difícil de descobrir sem equipamentos monitoráveis.

----------


## janiosilva

Cara, ja vimos muita gente como esse mesmo problema, e com certeza e essa de usar dados e energia fechando no rj, com esses PDs da volt, e que deu mais problema ainda, usamos hoje rota com ate no maximo 40 switchs, e as energias sendo todas no jampe com barra de conector. E muito mais muito provedor com esse seu mesmo problema vc num tem nocao.

----------


## andrercmeira

Concordo com a necessidade de equipamentos para monitorar e isolamento tambem... aqui já tive problemas quando uma das "pernas" estavam com erro em um switch e fez com que quando gerava certo trafego nela, parasse algumas outras....

Isolei as saidas, quando poucas por DG uso a RB260GS, quando muitas Switch Gerenciaveis de 16 portas...

No final de cada perna equipamentos como RB750 que lanço periodicamente e manualmente para acompanhar, testes de througput, e verifico se realmente passa toda a banda, (aqui geralmente 95mb por porta)...

Quando baixa a saida tipo 70, 50, 15, sei que tem algum switch "miando"... preciso correr trocar...

----------


## LMNET

Switch Intelbras, pode trocar, tive este mesmo problema em Praia Seca / RJ aqui na regiao dos lagos, quando travava e desligava a rede voltava, fiquei 3 dias analisando a rede e trocando os switch que travavam, pode bater rede e pegar os switch defeituosos.
Todos meus switch retirei das caixas, tudo zerado, isso é um problema do switch Intelbras modelo novo.
Tambem so dava a noite

----------


## labrbomfim

Blz, vou fazer a troca em uma rota e acompanhar... trocarei os switches. Qto ao monitoramento, tenho alguns switches gerenciáveis da Cianet para monitorar mas, somente servem para indicar que toda a rede para... já troquei os switches do começo da rota e nada...

----------


## Roberto21

Bom dia!

Vai por mim, o defeito está na camada 2, não adiantará trocar switch. Outra coisa, switch VLAN se estiver usando switch comum mesmo com Vlan não funciona bem, imagine que a rede inteira recebe os dados que um cliente requisita, já que o siwtch comum replica para todas as portas.

----------


## delegato

Esse questão de perder pacote pode estar associado a alimentação, talvez a fonte não esteja dando conta do recado.

----------


## iorijanete

usando switch comum mesmo com Vlan não funciona bem?
não entender

----------


## labrbomfim

Como resolver esta questão sendo camada 2 ? Colocar uma RB roteando em um ponto ?




> Bom dia!
> 
> Vai por mim, o defeito está na camada 2, não adiantará trocar switch. Outra coisa, switch VLAN se estiver usando switch comum mesmo com Vlan não funciona bem, imagine que a rede inteira recebe os dados que um cliente requisita, já que o siwtch comum replica para todas as portas.

----------


## labrbomfim

Comum ou com vlan, mesma coisa...




> usando switch comum mesmo com Vlan não funciona bem?
> não entender

----------


## labrbomfim

Tenho rotas com 12 switches até 22 switches e qdo acontece é em todos. Acredito que não seja alimentação.




> Esse questão de perder pacote pode estar associado a alimentação, talvez a fonte não esteja dando conta do recado.

----------


## Roberto21

> Comum ou com vlan, mesma coisa...


Não é não colega, olhe só:

Imagine um cliente solicitando uma página, se todos seus switch forem comuns, todas as unidades em todas as ruas, todos os troncos recebem os dados, só que é recusado pelo pc que não pediu, isso gera um trafego enorme em sua rede sem necessidade.

Se eu tenho switch Vlan em tudo, só o tronco referente a requisição recebe os dados.

Simplificando:

Imagine uma situação hipotética de um switch dividindo para 7 ruas, (uma entrada e 7 saidas)

Se o cliente da rua 2 solicitar uma página com switch Vlan a requisição entraria na porta 1 e sairia pela porta 2 indo para rua 2, as outras ruas não receberiam esses dados deixando sua rede livre de trafego desnecessário.

Se usar siwtch comum, todas as ruas receberam os dados (SEM NECESSIDADE) aumentando o trafego em sua rede, agora imagine a rede crescendo...Você vai ter um trafego enorme em sua rede (DESNECESSÁRIO) causando lentidão certamente.

Meus troncos tem em média 40, e até 48 switch, a alimentação eu mesmo desenvolvi, já que venho da eletrônica, e não tenho problemas de nenhuma espécie com switch.

----------


## Roberto21

> Como resolver esta questão sendo camada 2 ? Colocar uma RB roteando em um ponto ?



A camada 2 é transporte, o que resolve é um firewall de camada 2, não um hardware roteado.

----------


## labrbomfim

Nas esquinas tenho sempre switches com vlan... trabalhava com vlan mas os pds da volt davam problema, por isso tirei... deixei somente nas esquinas...

Qto vc faria para passar seu esquema dos switches e alimentação ?

Aguardo...




> Não é não colega, olhe só:
> 
> Imagine um cliente solicitando uma página, se todos seus switch forem comuns, todas as unidades em todas as ruas, todos os troncos recebem os dados, só que é recusado pelo pc que não pediu, isso gera um trafego enorme em sua rede sem necessidade.
> 
> Se eu tenho switch Vlan em tudo, só o tronco referente a requisição recebe os dados.
> 
> Simplificando:
> 
> Imagine uma situação hipotética de um switch dividindo para 7 ruas, (uma entrada e 7 saidas)
> ...

----------


## Akintek

Boa tarde pessoal,

O indicado para estes casos é utilizar Switches com VLAN, para assim diminuir o domínio de broadcast minimizando o esforço dos seus switches na rede.
Nosso amigo @*Roberto21* precisa fazer um curso na área de redes, hoje em dia falar que um switch manda a informação para todas as portas... kkk Isso ai é um HUB meu amigo. 

Deem uma olhada nos links abaixo:


https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP/IP


https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modelo_OSI


Se levarmos em consideração o modelo OSI, os switches trabalham na camada 2 (enlace).




> A camada 2 é transporte, o que resolve é um firewall de camada 2, não um hardware roteado.


 @*Roberto21*, você pode nos explicar da onde você tirou isso? (sugiro que dê uma olhada nos links acima)

----------


## Roberto21

Aaaaa... Rapaz..rssss...Vou dizer mais nada não, deixe que o sabidão acima explique a vocês...Rsssss...

Quer dizer que um switch comum não replica a conexão da porta de entrada para todas as portas ?

Me explica um DHCP rodando em um siwtch comum rodando DHCP na porta 6, ele não replicará o DHCP para todas as portas, bastando apenas ter um hardware ativo em cada porta ?

Me explica, um switch Vlan vindo o dhcp da porta 6, ele replicaria para a 7 ?

O comum ?

Me explica um PC zumbi dentro da rede tentando infectar outras maquinas, o switch comum deixaria passar para todas as portas ? 

Quer dizer que você consegue (rotear) a camada 2 e com isso tratar o trafego indesejado ? Como ?

Errei quando disse que a camada 2 é transporte, um erro por falta de atenção, fora isso aguardo a explicação solicitada.  :Smile:

----------


## Akintek

> Aaaaa... Rapaz..rssss...Vou dizer mais nada não, deixe que o sabidão acima explique a vocês...Rsssss...
> 
> Quer dizer que um switch comum não replica a conexão da porta de entrada para todas as portas ?
> 
> Me explica um DHCP rodando em um siwtch comum rodando DHCP na porta 6, ele não replicará o DHCP para todas as portas, bastando apenas ter um hardware ativo em cada porta ?
> 
> Me explica, um switch Vlan vindo o dhcp da porta 6, ele replicaria para a 7 ?
> 
> O comum ?
> ...


Com todo prazer @*Roberto21*, vamos à aula de redes básica.

Não sei se você leu realmente o que eu escrevi, mas eu indiquei utilizar os switches com VLAN para melhoria de desempenho e segurança da rede.
Provavelmente você não sabe como funciona o serviço DHCP, então vou lhe explicar e imagino que assim você mesmo responda a sua pergunta (se mesmo assim não conseguir, pode perguntar que eu respondo).


Como você pode ver na imagem abaixo, durante o processo de aquisição de um endereço IP de forma dinâmica, o Host envia um pacote para o endereço de broadcast, o servidor recebe este pacote e responde para o cliente informando que ele pode fornecer um endereço de IP pare ele, somente depois de conhecer o servidor DHCP o host solicita um endereço e o servidor responde com o valor do endereço IP.















































Imagem retirada do Livro Redes de computadores e Internet - Kurose Ross 6ª edição


Quanto a pergunta sobre o switch VLAN repassar o DHCP da porta 6 para a 7, se tomarmos como referência o equipamento dito no início do tópico, o Intelbras SF800VLAN a porta comum (Uplink) dele é a 1, então se você conectar um DHCP na porta 6, somente irá enviá-lo para a porta 1, a 7 não receberá.


Caso você não saiba, um switch de camada 2(enlace) opera somente com base em uma tabela que relaciona os endereços MAC com as portas do switch.

Sim, se você estiver com um computador mal intencionado em sua rede, o switch comum deixará que ele se comunique com todos os outros equipamentos conectados diretamente a ele. Está aí mais um motivo para utilizar os switches VLAN.

Os protocolos de roteamento estão disponíveis somente em camada 3 (Rede), em camada 2 não é possível fazer roteamento. Quanto ao tratamento do tráfego indesejado, isso só é possível fazer com um firewall ou proxy, mas isso já está muito longe da capacidade destes equipamentos.

Abraços.

----------


## MichelGoulart

Quando o amigo fala de switchs vlan nos postes seria ou serviria umas que a intelbras SF800 Q+ ?

----------


## Akintek

> Quando o amigo fala de switchs vlan nos postes seria ou serviria umas que a intelbras SF800 Q+ ?


Boa tarde amigo Michel,

Não, o SF800Q+, pelo que vi no site da intelbras não possui VLAN, somente o SF800 VLAN tem essa função.

----------


## MichelGoulart

Vamos la..rs
Pra mim entender melhor a coisa..rs
Os switch comum não aceitam que vc jogue uma vlan nele pois ele vai descarta o pacote,eu tenho aqui uma switch da intelbras SF800Q+ que aceita vlan,nao seria uma switch assim?ou teria que ser uma que configure nela msm a vlan,sendo assim uma gerenciavel

----------


## delegato

Pode-se fazer vlan com switch gerenciável, no caso do intelbras sf800 vlan ele é vlan fixa, Ou seja o link de internet deve obrigatoriamente entrar pela porta 1, e distribuirá para as demais, a porta 1 se comunica com todas porém as outras não comunicam entre si, somente com a 1, isso vai reduzir o broadcast e os clientes não se enxergarão.

----------


## MichelGoulart

Então essa switch SF800Q+ seria melhor pra rede?assim seguiria o exemplo do amigo a cima quando citou usar switchs que trabalhem com vlan pra diminuir o brodcast?
Sendo assim,melhor substituir as switchs comum,aqui uso a GTS,pela intelbras SF800Q+

----------


## Roberto21

> Com todo prazer @*Roberto21*, vamos à aula de redes básica.
> 
> Não sei se você leu realmente o que eu escrevi, mas eu indiquei utilizar os switches com VLAN para melhoria de desempenho e segurança da rede.
> Provavelmente você não sabe como funciona o serviço DHCP, então vou lhe explicar e imagino que assim você mesmo responda a sua pergunta (se mesmo assim não conseguir, pode perguntar que eu respondo).
> 
> 
> Como você pode ver na imagem abaixo, durante o processo de aquisição de um endereço IP de forma dinâmica, o Host envia um pacote para o endereço de broadcast, o servidor recebe este pacote e responde para o cliente informando que ele pode fornecer um endereço de IP pare ele, somente depois de conhecer o servidor DHCP o host solicita um endereço e o servidor responde com o valor do endereço IP.
> 
> 
> ...


Minha nossa, conte alguma novidade. 

Observe que você disse a mesma coisa que eu disse, só que em outras palavras. Quanto a aula que você mencionou...ESTOU DISPENSANDO...  :Smile: 

Na parte cabeada de minha rede devo ter uns 500 Switch's Vlan Intelbras, tenho firewall de camada 2 o que torna o cabeamento eficiente e evita certos problemas, e facilita a detecção de problemas.

Minha rede é roteada, + Roteada no core, é como uma estrela, os troncos são individuais, tenho back-up do próprio cabeamento que é dividido em setores, quando um setor para por qualquer motivo (rompimento de cabo) o outro assume.

Com todo conhecimento que você acha que tem, tenho quase certeza que não tem 10% dos clientes que minha empresa tem, a prática colega, é diferente da teoria, as situações aparecem e vamos aprendendo com elas.

SWITCH COMUM (NUNCA) no cabeamento, ele replica a conexão, principalmente ataques para todas as portas do switch, na prática é outra coisa, como disse, um DHCP rodando em qualquer porta é replicado para todas as outras, bastando apenas ter um hardware com DHCP ativo do outro lado.

Use sua teoria e não tenha pratica e verá o loop em sua rede cedinho.

----------


## FMANDU

@*Akintek Parabéns pela aula de redes. Tem muita gente aqui no fórum que não sabe nem o básico (modelo OSI). É difícil e perda tem tempo discutir certos assuntos com pessoas que não conhecem o mínimo.*

----------


## delegato

> Então essa switch SF800Q+ seria melhor pra rede?assim seguiria o exemplo do amigo a cima quando citou usar switchs que trabalhem com vlan pra diminuir o brodcast?
> Sendo assim,melhor substituir as switchs comum,aqui uso a GTS,pela intelbras SF800Q+


Meu amigo, nada a ver isso que você esta falando, o SF8000q+ não é vlan é comum, o Vlan se chama: SF800vlan

----------


## MichelGoulart

Pois é amigo,vi aqui,rs
Vi que falei merda,rs
Entrei no site deles e vi que esse modelo é comum,mas de qualquer forma obrigado por compartilhar seu conhecimento.
Vivendo e aprendendo sempre!

----------


## Akintek

> @*Akintek Parabéns pela aula de redes. Tem muita gente aqui no fórum que não sabe nem o básico (modelo OSI). É difícil e perda tem tempo discutir certos assuntos com pessoas que não conhecem o mínimo.*


Obrigado pela consideração amigo @*FMANDU*.

Infelizmente ainda temos colegas em nossa área que se acham os donos da razão pelo fato de estarem cheios de clientes que certamente pagam por um serviço podre e mal administrado.

Que bom que os casos assim já são minoria e espero que os meus posts tenham lhes ajudado.

Abraços, Akintek.

----------


## Roberto21

> Obrigado pela consideração amigo @*FMANDU*.
> 
> Infelizmente ainda temos colegas em nossa área que se acham os donos da razão pelo fato de estarem cheios de clientes que certamente pagam por um serviço podre e mal administrado.
> 
> Que bom que os casos assim já são minoria e espero que os meus posts tenham lhes ajudado.
> 
> Abraços, Akintek.


Podre e mal administrado deve ser sua empresa/casa/vida, é por esse motivo que muitos de meus colegas antigos do fórum, ao qual conheço PESSOALMENTE como o Rodrigo Minelli, o Luciano Rampanelli, O Sérgio, o Luciano entre outros não vem mais aqui, Não adianta, vocês não merecem.

----------


## FMANDU

Dificilmente entro em briga dos outros, principalmente de quem não conheço mais vamos la:
Roberto21, como você quer ajudar aqui no fórum se você não sabe nem pra si?
Segue a citação:



> A camada 2 é transporte, o que resolve é um firewall de camada 2, não um hardware roteado.


Tem noção da explicação que tu deu?
Vou colocar uma imagem para você entender o básico e começar a estudar


Realmente a solução para o criador do post e colocar Switch com Vlan e de preferencia colocar uma rb no final da rede para monitoramento. Isso como forma mais simples, pq o correto seria colocar só switch gerenciavel. Tem a solução da CIANET com este modelo.

Aqui vemos muitos problemas com redes, só que na maioria dos casos a infra é montada de qualquer jeito, sem um projeto ou conhecimento técnico. Muita gente só aprende na marra, errando e tendo prejuízos. Contudo se é pra ajudar o colega, vamos parar com "achismo", se a pessoa realmente sabe, dê a dica, se não só acompanhe, pq informação errada só faz atrapalhar, dar prejuízo e mais dor de cabeça para quem vem aqui buscar ajuda.

----------


## Roberto21

Rapaz, é um debate sem sentido porque vocês não entendem, e nem podem ou não querem entender o que estou dizendo.

Já disse o rapaz que errei quando disse que o transporte era na camada 2, foi falta de atenção, mas você acha que ROTEAR a camada dois é possível ?

Você sabe o que é um firewall de camada 2 ? Foi isso que citei !!

Dizer que o switch comum não replica a conexão é um ERRO por que não existe só trafego de multcast/broadcast rodando na rede existe diversos, e o switch comum deixa passar tudo, em uma rede pequena com 200 hardwares você pode até fazer algo, mas em uma rede que roda 10000 hadwares 20000 hardwares existe tanto trafego desnecessário e prejudicial a rede que você não faz nem idéia.

Você já instalou uma distribuição LINUX em alguma maquina e rodou um sniffer em sua rede ? Faz isso, depois venha me dizer que o switch comum não replica nada.

Lembrando também que em UDP portas acima de 1024 são consideradas portas altas, e são utilizadas por muitos softwares maliciosos e o switch vai deixar passar tudo, ou seja replicar para todas as portas.

Como vocês tratam o IPV6 em suas redes já que não usam ? Como tratam ele em camada 2/3, ele roda solto na rede de vocês ?

*Ficar pegando link's na internet e postando aqui para dizer que sabe alguma coisa colega, vale para alguns, e para ''outros'' não, os argumentos tem que vir de sua mente, ai sim, vocês teriam algum reconhecimento, porque postar link's não quer dizer nada, NÃO POSTEI NENHUM LINK. Será que pessoalmente e sem a ajuda do Google vocês se mostrariam tão sábios ???*

Existem coisas que se aprende na teoria mas na prática elas são diferentes, um cenário de bancada é completamente diferente de um cenário em produção, e com um tempo se aprende que nem tudo se aplica ou é da forma que se aprendeu.

Sou usuário desse fórum desde 2007, desde quando todos estavam começando com mikrotik, estava junto com Biazus, Minelli, Sérgio, Luciano, Alexandre, David (CATV) Luciano Rampanelli, todos os dias por aqui, debatendo e aprendendo, fiz parte da equipe do thunder no início, ajudava quando podia e era moderador do site, ajudei muita gente aqui e fui premiado pelo underlinux mais de uma vez por ser o usuário mais agradecido em meses, ganhei assinaturas de revistas linux além de outras coisas do site, e reconhecimento dos colegas.

Houve a algum tempo atrás um problema com o underlinux onde grande parte dos arquivos foi apagado/perdido, isso tirou a reputação e reconhecimento de vários usuários, por esse motivo vocês não podem averiguar o que estou afirmando.

O que vocês estão debatendo agora...eu já passei por isso...Já dei minha opinião, mas vocês não me escutaram, então fiquem por ai.

Fui aos MUM do Brasil em 2009/2010/2011/2012 e o MUM de Natal-RN fui eu quem indiquei ao Sérgio (MD Brasil) e ao Maia (MD Brasil), mostrei o hotel, a posição geográfica, a necessidade de ter um MUM no nordeste e terminou vindo para Natal-RN o MUM, tenho mais experiência no ramo que vocês acham, mas não tenho tempo de ficar me trocando com vocês.

Minha rede é enorme, e hoje muitos profissionais de gabarito como o Rodrigo Minelli fazem parte da equipe e amigos conquistados todos esses anos, as soluções do Minelli, do Biazus, do Bruno (fox panel) do Luciano Rampanelli, são todas aplicadas em minha rede, somos maiores aqui que vocês pensam ser algum dia, então me façam o favor de não ficar dizendo o que não sabem.

Espero que eu tenha me apresentado.

Passar bem !

----------


## Roberto21

> Dificilmente entro em briga dos outros, principalmente de quem não conheço mais vamos la:
> Roberto21, como você quer ajudar aqui no fórum se você não sabe nem pra si?
> Segue a citação:
> 
> 
> Tem noção da explicação que tu deu?
> Vou colocar uma imagem para você entender o básico e começar a estudar
> 
> 
> ...


Quem sabe algo de verdade e fazia parte do fórum não posta mais nada aqui, passou esse tempo. 

Percebemos que a algum tempo as soluções apresentadas aqui paravam no mercado livre, e por isso, vocês atualmente não encontram muitas soluções aqui como era antes.

A solução para o problema do rapaz eu poderia citar diversos exemplos que ele poderia resolver o problema da pequena rede cabeada dele, porque já passamos por diversos problemas também, mas pra que ? Para que meu concorrente veja as soluções aplicadas e as use contra no dia a dia ?

A solução da CIANET é interessante, mas AQUI desenvolvemos nossas soluções na maioria dos casos, usamos tecnologia de terceiros sim, mas o projeto é nosso na maioria das vezes.

Estamos partindo para FTTH...

Soluções prontas são muito caras, a industria se aproveita da falta de conhecimento técnico da boiada.

Você errou feio!!

----------


## renatogomes

Vc já resolveu o problema de perca de dados?

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------

